# Any idea what this may be??



## shadetree_1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Found this at a friends house, before I cut a thin slice off of it the piece was 13 1/2" tall and 14" wide and weighed 80# and it is hard as a rock!, the slice I cut is 7"x6"x1" and weighs nearly 2# dry, it is not Desert Ironwood, other than that, I am lost as to what it may be, Barry you may be familiar with it, you get goodies I seldom get down south, any idea?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2013)

Sheesh that stuff does look hard. My chain teeth are getting dull for me just looking at it. That will make some cool cast blanks.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks like sumac to me, but the only piece I've seen came from Barry... Best wait on him for better info.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 13, 2013)

It's so damn hard that it took 50 grit and a good bit of time to get the saw marks out of it then 120 and even after the 120 I had to work my tail off with 150 to get the sanding marks out of it, I don't have to work Ironwood that hard, it's almost like it is half way petrified it's so hard and heavy, it feels like a piece of stone.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 13, 2013)

From the pictures, I would guess some sort of eucalyptus, there a bunch of different types around here... it's hard and heavy, cracks like crazy when it dries. That texture on the surface looks like alot of euc I've seen as well.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 13, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> From the pictures, I would guess some sort of eucalyptus, there a bunch of different types around here... it's hard and heavy, cracks like crazy when it dries. That texture on the surface looks like alot of euc I've seen as well.



I'm not sure what to think Barry, I have a good bit of Euc in the woodpile for firewood and it all seems to be pink, I've not seen any with the Orange like this one, but you've probably seen more Euc than me so that's what I'll go with.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 13, 2013)

Red gum euc is that very color, and about the hardest/orneriest to wotk with...


----------

